# Appareil photo



## lhallier (13 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de recevoir un iPad 2 je n ai pas l app appareil photo sur l écran de base. Faut-il la télécharger?


----------



## iSylvain (13 Juillet 2011)

Il me semble quelle est incluse??C'est bizzare


----------



## ederntal (13 Juillet 2011)

Elle est normalement d'origine sur le lunchpad de l'iPad 2.
Elle est d'ailleurs impossible à supprimer&#8230; Étrange.


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

Question bête : T'as bien un iPad2 ? Je veux dire, tu vois bien l'objectif de la caméra de devant et de derrière ?

Sinon, jailbreak ?


----------



## lhallier (14 Juillet 2011)

J ai acheté l iPad sur le Refurb, pensant qu il s agissait de iPad 2, rien n est précisé.
Il s agit en fait de iPad 1, le prix aurait dû m alerter. J ai pris contact avec Apple qui me reprend l engin et me rembourse.
Donc, ATTENTION.


----------



## iSylvain (14 Juillet 2011)

BAHhhhhhh Tu peut meme pas regarder si c'est un 2 avant de poster ta question?? x)


----------



## lhallier (14 Juillet 2011)

J étais tellement persuadé que c était un 2( le 1 est arrêté depuis le printemps), que je ne me suis pas occupé du reste: épaisseur, prix


----------



## iSylvain (14 Juillet 2011)

Mais le refurb vent toujours les ancienne generation tres rarement les nouvelles


----------

